# LG notebook wireless killswitch / function keys

## Tharit

I've recently bought a LG S1 Express Dual ( Core Duo, X1600, Intel HD Audio ).

Because I have been using gentoo on my previous desktop pc (sold it when my notebook arrived) I decided to give it a try with this notebook, too.

Right now I have almost everything working.

Ethernet is working fine with the patched Agere driver I found in this forums.

I managed to get the sound to behave like it should by manually patching the alsa drivers ( there was support for the LG M1 Express inside of snd-hda-intel, just replaced the pci id with mine... hacky solution, but it does work fine for now - also reported that over at alsa-project.org ).

The new Ati drivers also work just fine.

The only thing I can't seem to get to work is WLAN.

I installed the ipw3945 drivers, but I get this reported by dmesg:

ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

The function key I have to turn off/on wireless on windows does nothing here on gentoo. I get not acpi events, no keypresses or whatsoever. I haven't found any kernel modules for LG laptops, obviously there aren't any around.

Some of the function keys like mute and the volume keys just fire keycode events, some just work ( brightness, fan control ...), but the WLAN key and the touchpad disable key do not.

So, is there some way to get those keys working for me, or will I have to wait for someone to make a kernel module?

If I can't get them to work, maybe I can somehow disable that killswitch manually on the console?

----------

## anthrax

I think what you are looking for is rfswitch  :Smile: . http://rfswitch.sourceforge.net/

Its in portage but is masked  :Wink: 

----------

## Tharit

Thanks for the tip.

Reading through the description it seemed like exactly what I was looking for.

However, my laptop doesn't seem to be supported by the 2 included kernel modules.

dmesg prints out something about "Radio being turned on", but the ipw3945 driver still reports it as being off.  :Sad: 

----------

## Tharit

Well, just found out that it does work when I've enabled it in windows prior to starting gentoo.

cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/.../rf_kill does return 2 = hardware switch when I disabled it in windows.

I can disable/enable it using software switches ( kwifimanager etc) - rf_kill = 1, as long as I dont disable it in windows.

At least it does work this way, but It  would be great if I could use the hardware switch here in gentoo.

----------

